# Alle installierten Pakete aus einem Slot auflisten

## Vortex375

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte die svn-Version von KDE4 gerne restlos deinstallieren. Allerdings sind nach entfernen des kde-meta Pakets noch einige Pakete vorhanden und das Verzeichnis /usr/kde/svn noch reichlich gefüllt.

Wie kann ich mir nun alle Pakete aus dem Slot "kde-svn" auflisten lassen? Ich dachte das ginge ganz einfach, aber offenbar habe ich da falsch gedacht.

Ich verwende paludis, eine Lösung für portage braucht ihr mir aber nicht vor zu enthalten.

Ich dachte ja eigentlich, das sollte so funktionieren. Schließlich ist diese Syntax in der /etc/paludis/[use|keywords].conf erlaubt:

```

$ paludis --list-packages --package */*:kde-svn

Unhandled exception:

  * In program paludis --list-packages --package */*:kde-svn:

  * When handling argument '*/*:kde-svn' for '--package':

  * When validating package name part '*/*:kde-svn':

  * Name '*/*:kde-svn' is not a valid package name part (paludis::PackageNamePartError)

```

Wie man sieht klappt es nicht.  :Very Happy: 

Auch mit portage Bordmitteln komm ich nicht weiter:

```

$ equery l  */*:kde-svn

[ Searching for package '*:kde-svn' in '*' among: ]

 * installed packages
```

equery beschwert sich nicht, findet aber auch nichts.

Die beiden Anfragen funktionieren auch nicht, wenn man statt "*/*:kde-svn" einfach "*:kde-svn" verwendet.

Wie finde ich die verbliebenen kde-svn-Pakete?

----------

## firefly

mit paludis kannst beim deinstallieren eines Paketes auch gleich die nicht mehr benötigten Abhängigkeiten mit löschen.

 *Quote:*   

> paludis -u --with-unused-dependencies

 

----------

## Necoro

```
eix --only-names -I --installed-slot kde-svn
```

/edit: das könnte man denn nutzen als:

```
for i in $(eix...); do paludis -u "$i:kde-svn"; done
```

/edit2: eix-call angepasst

----------

## Finswimmer

paludis --repository genkdesvn -up genkdesvn-all --with-dependencies

----------

## 69719

```

cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep kde

```

Da siehste alle noch händisch installiersten Pakete, die entfernen und dann nen depclean.

----------

## firefly

 *escor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep kde
> ...

 

depclean wird ihm nicht viel bringen, da er zum einen paludis verwendet und zum anderen die offiziellen kde svn-live builds verwendet hat und da diese ein anderes ebuild format verwenden kann portage damit nichts anfangen.

----------

## JKRock

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eix --only-names -I --installed-slot kde-svn
> ```
> ...

 

mmh, wollte spasses-halber auch mal

```
eix --only-names -I --installed-slot <app>
```

 nutzen; die Option --installed-slot scheint es aber nicht zu geben, und in der man finde ich bestenfalls, wenn das gemeint war die Option 

--slot

also:

```
eix --only-names -I --slot <app>
```

oder war etwas anderes gemeint?

gruß JKRock

----------

## Necoro

es ist schon "--installed-slot" gemeint. Weil "--slot" meint nur: Ein Paket, dass diesen Slot besitzt (aber nicht notwendigerweise in diesem installiert ist)

Als Hinweis: 

```
% eix -V

eix 0.13.2
```

----------

## Vortex375

```
paludis -u --with-unused-dependencies
```

Hab ich auch so gemacht, als ich kde-meta deinstalliert hab. Wegen seltsamer "cross-country" Abhängigkeiten sind aber gehörige Reste geblieben. compiz "dependet" z.B. auf kwin4, der deswegen nicht deinstalliert werden kann.

Ich will daher alle verbliebenen Pakete auflisten, damit ich überprüfen kann, warum sie nicht deinstalliert werden können.

```
cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep kde 
```

Das hilft leider nichts, weil in der world-file stehen die Pakete nicht drin.

 *Quote:*   

> depclean wird ihm nicht viel bringen, da er zum einen paludis verwendet und zum anderen die offiziellen kde svn-live builds verwendet hat und da diese ein anderes ebuild format verwenden kann portage damit nichts anfangen.

 

Paludis kann auch depclean.  :Wink:  Ich hab es allerdings ein wenig dämlich angestellt: Ich verwende zwar paludis, benutze aber trotzdem das (hoch experimentelle) portage-kompatible kde4-overlay.  :Embarassed: 

Vermutlich ziemlich dämlich, aber ich hab das andere Overlay nicht zum funktionieren überreden können und bis jetzt funktioniert auch (noch) alles.

```
eix --only-names -I --installed-slot kde-svn
```

Hmm, wenn das die einzige Möglichkeit ist. Dann muss ich wohl erstmal eix installieren...

... der muss auch erst noch ne Datenbank generieren? -.-

----------

## Necoro

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> ... der muss auch erst noch ne Datenbank generieren? -.-

 

Japp ... 

```
update-eix
```

Sorry - ich geh halt einfach immer davon aus, dass eix auf jedem System installiert ist  :Cool: 

----------

## JKRock

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> es ist schon "--installed-slot" gemeint. Weil "--slot" meint nur: Ein Paket, dass diesen Slot besitzt (aber nicht notwendigerweise in diesem installiert ist)
> 
> Als Hinweis: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mmh, stimmt - diese version von eix ist für mein system unstable; deswegen hab ich sie auch nicht...

----------

## Vortex375

Hat funktioniert mit eix. Ich setz das hier trotzdem mal noch nicht auf "SOLVED", weil eventuell ja doch noch jemand eine Lösung für paludis einfällt...  :Smile: 

Jetzt fängt das eigentlich Problem aber erst an, wie ich gerade sehe. Aber dazu mach ich besser nen neuen Thread auf...

----------

## JKRock

...mmh, dieses paludis scheint ja ganz interessant zu sein - ist es damit auch möglich über den Fortschritt einer Installation informiert zu werden?

Zu emerge habe ich nämlich nur folgendes gefunden: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Emerge/Watch_emerge_progress

Und die dort aufgeführten Lösungen scheinen alle fehlerbehaftet zu sein...

----------

## Necoro

 *JKRock wrote:*   

> .Zu emerge habe ich nämlich nur folgendes gefunden: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Emerge/Watch_emerge_progress.

 

```
watch qlop -Cc
```

(qlop ist im Paket portage-utils)

----------

